
The Clock Is Ticking on Florida's Mountains of Hazardous Phosphate Waste (2017) - indigodaddy
https://www.sarasotamagazine.com/articles/2017/4/26/florida-phosphate
======
basicplus2
This really is everyones problem.. for such a critical product needed by
everyone, this is what governments should be leaders in finding a solution.

